# Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Junge Spunde und alte Säcke.......​*
Mit meinen biologischen 53 bin ich ja nun eher einer der alten Säcke – für einen Verbandsfunktionär wär ich allerdings noch fast ein Baby mit dem Alter...

Auch das „biologisch“ habe ich durchaus bewusst geschrieben. 

Denn man kann auch mit 20 oder 30 älter im Kopf und Denken sein, als mancher jung gebliebene 70-jährige!

Das Ehrenamt hat ein Riesenproblem:
Es ist komplett überaltert – biologisch wie im Kopf und Denken.

Wer jung ist, will aktiv angeln und nicht Gremienarbeit leisten.

Im Mittelalter zählt Familie und Hobby auch mehr als Vereins- oder Verbandstätigkeit.

Über bleiben dann dafür letztlich Rentner, die sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten durch Vereins- und Verbandshierarchie gekämpft hatten.

Und die naturgemäß dann eher ziemlich fest zementierte Meinungen und Ansichten haben (mittels derer sie ja zum „Ehren“amt kamen) und dafür kaum Kontakt zum Angler an der Basis – geschweige denn zu den wirklich jungen Anglern im Verein. 

Dass so Dinge wie zurücksetzen, Kampf gegen Tierrechtler, Kampf gegen Restriktionen da nicht hochangesehen sind bei den “alten Herren“, ist kein Wunder – es würde die Gemütlichkeit stören....

Wer jetzt meint, ich würde nur auf den „Alten“ rumkloppen, den muss ich enttäuschen. Denn die haben auch, neben der ihnen zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit auch durchaus weitere Vorteile:
Lebenserfahrung (gut, man mag da bei Einzelnen durchaus zweifeln, aber die Chance ist gegeben)

Sie kennen durch ihre oft langjährige Tätigkeit viele Leute in Vereinen, Verbänden, Verwaltungen, bei Behörden etc..

Sie haben schon den einen oder anderen Kampf durch und sind dadurch gestählt – oder eben frustriert, je nachdem..

Leider sind es dann oft die Alten, die sich gegen Neuerungen stemmen – haben wir schon immer so gemacht.

Und leider sind es auch meist eher die Älteren, die zu Vereinssitzungen kommen – und die Jungen wundern sich dann, wenn Boilie-, Nachtangel-, Fütter-, Schleppangelverbote etc. kommen.

Liebe Jüngere (biologisch wie im Kopp):
Wer den Arsch nicht rechtzeitig hochkriegt, kriegt ihn ihn halt verkloppt!!!!



Die Jüngeren sind aber auch nicht unbedingt grundsätzlich das Mittel, mit dem man Vereins- oder Verbandsarbeit wirklich reformieren könnte. Oft zu ungestüm, zu wenig bedacht, zu wenig Erfahrung mit Institutionen.

Da kann man auch viel zerdeppern im Überschwang – also ist das auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.


So oder so ist das Ergebnis das gleiche:
Vergreisende Vereine und Verbände – biologisch wie im Kopf und Denken....

Das wirkt sich dann umso schlimmer aus. Wenn gerade in Verbänden vergessen wird, rechtzeitig jüngere Leute fürs Ehrenamt zu begeistern, vor allem aber heran zu führen.

Ein Problem dabei ist, dass viele engagierte jüngere Menschen sich schnell frustriert vom Ehrenamt abwenden, wenn sie merken, dass jede Neuerung, sei sie noch so klein, an der runzligen Wand alter Männer und Amtsinhaber zerschreddert wird.

Übrig bleiben die, welche halt das abnicken gelernt haben, oder denen das Amt wichtiger als das Tun ist.

Da dies vom Verein über Kreis- und Regionalverbände zu den Landesverbänden und von da zum Bundesverband durchgängig so ist, bleiben eben nur zementierte Meinungen vergreister Funktionäre übrig.

Man siehts z. B. auch abseits der Angler bei der Fifa – nur dass die im Gegensatz zum DAFV eben Geld über haben und verteilen können...

Gibt es Lösungen?

Nur, wenn es engagierte Ehrenamtler gibt, denen das Tun wichtiger als das Amt ist. 

Die rechtzeitig darauf hinarbeiten und für die Zeit nach ihnen vorbereiten. 

Die junge Leute, die sich engagieren wollen, nicht nur ausbremsen, sondern auch machen lassen..

Man braucht sich ja nur das Präsidium des DAFV anschauen:
Die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als Präsidentin wird sicher von einigen nicht unbedingt als im Kopf junggeblieben gesehen, auch wenn sie noch nicht 70 ist.

Ansonsten sind die Herren Pieper, Landau, Berg und Klamet – die Vizes - ja auch nicht unbedingt als Jungschargruppe zu bezeichnen......

Fähige, jüngere Leute wie Dr. Meinelt wurden ja erfolgreich vergrault..

Wo und wie soll da ein moderner und innovativer Verband für Angler und das Angeln entstehen?

Schon alleine, wenn man nun 3 Jahre lang vom DAFV nur die Themen Kampf gegen Wasserkraft und Kormoran, sowie etwas Casting, hört und liest, zeigt das zumindest die geistige Vergreisung im Präsidium des DAFV..

Themen wie Tierschutz, Kampf gegen Tierrechtssektierer, Kampf gegen immer weitere Restriktionen für Angler, mehr Gründe fürs Angeln als nur Verwertung und Hege – es gibt so vieles, was für Angler wichtiger wäre als Wasserkraft, Kormoran und Casting...


Dazu müsste  man dann allerdings zuerst mal den Arsch in der Hose haben und dann auch hochkriegen, um zum einen die Landesverbandsfürsten mit zu nehmen und zum anderen (man weiss ja als Angler, der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf) auch führend voran zu gehen. 

Statt dessen wissen wir ja was passiert ist:
Immer weitere Spaltung der organisierten Angelfischerei....

Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob nicht manches Präsidium (also nicht nur der DAFV, auch viele Landesverbände und Vereine) eigentlich in Wirklichkeit froh sind, wenn diejenigen, die etwas angehen wollen, etwas anders  sehen, etwas ein- und vorwärtsbringen wollen – die !Querulanten“ also -  „erfolgreich“ aus dem jeweiligen Verein oder Verband vertrieben werden. 

Man tut sich halt leichter, wenn Gegenwind ausbleibt und wieder brav wie in den letzten Jahrzehnten abgenickt wird, was „von oben“ vorgelegt wird..

Eigentlich möchte ich daher für zweierlei plädieren:

Die „alten Säcke“ sollten sich und ihr Amt nicht so wichtig nehmen und dran denken, für wen sie eigentlich Dienstleister sein sollten:
Die aktiven Angler, die am Ende jeden Verein und Verband bezahlen...

Und die „jungen Spunde“ müssen begreifen, dass sich nichts ändern wird, wenn sie die Alten einfach immer weiter machen lassen..

Es gibt viel zu tun.................................

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember
> 
> * Junge Spunde und alte Säcke.......​*
> 
> ...


 


 Kokettierst du mal wieder mit dem langsam erwachsen werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Nix da, deswegen der Hinweis auf biologisch  - ansonsten fühl ich mich in der Pupertät durchaus wohl ;-)


----------



## kreuzass (23. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Boah, sehr viele Absätze. Grausig zu lesen, sorry. Jedoch inhaltlich geschickt formuliert und mit ordentlich Substanz.

Meinst du, du erreichst damit jmd.?


----------



## Zanderandre (23. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Genau das ist der Grund warum ich mit 41 keine Vorstandsarbeit mehr leisten werde. Es fängt doch schon auf kleiner Vereinsebene an das nur " ja sager" im Vorständen geholt werden oder man putscht mit Masse, leider reden viele nur und machen dann nichts.


----------



## Jose (23. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

es ist nicht zwangsläufig und erst recht nicht schicksalsgegeben:

die torheit ist schon vor dem rechnerischen alter da, wie auch "das alter".

die, die uns jetzt das anglerleben in verbände packen, die waren schon als junge greis.

es ist der charakter, nicht die zahl.
ich grüße das 53"küken", verlier deine bissigen "milch"zähnchen nicht.
never!


----------



## meckpomm (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Moin,

ja, die Situation ist sicher in Teilen so.

Aber wie will man jemanden motivieren, wenn man pauschal alle "Engagierten" als Verbanditen, Nieten, Honigfresser, etc. bezeichnet?

Dass diese engagierten Leute recht schnell frustriert sind, liegt doch häufig auch daran, dass sie merken, dass Vereins- und Verbandsarbeit nicht so einfach funktioniert und man nicht immer gleich seine eigene Meinung (wenn sie denn richtig sein mag) durchbekommt. Aktive Vereinsarbeit ist in Teilen auch eine Diskussionsprozess. Argumente müssen passen und die müssen auch sinnvoll vorgetragen werden. Ehrenamtler sind nunmal häufig Laien, handeln aber durchaus rational. Spaß macht es nicht, wenn man sich anschließend für ein Vorgehen, das von der Mehrheit aber so getragen wird, vor einzelnen Leuten rechtfertigen muss, die vorher den Arsch nicht hochbekommen haben, gar nicht erst anwesend waren oder überhaupt keine Meinung hatten. Viele Mitglieder interessiert es einfach auch nicht, die wollen schlicht angeln.

Es reicht nicht, irgendwo bei Facebook einen anonymen Kommentar zu hinterlassen oder ein Like zu vergeben. Das ist nicht zwangsläufig eine Mehrheitsmeinung, das ist keine Diskussion, das ist keine Vereinsarbeit.

Stellt doch mal geeignet Leute vor und beschreibt, wie diese sich einbringen. Es muss doch positive Beispiele geben, auch wenn ihr manchmal nicht selbst daran zu glauben scheint. So etwas würde motivieren! Das würde vielleicht auch den - aus eurer Sicht - Guten den Rücken stärken. Und das hat auch gar nicht gleich was mit dem Bundesverband zu tun, das fängt schon auf Vereinsebene an. Ständige Pauschalisierungen und Wiederholungen (wenn man sich schon selbst zitieren muss ) bringen da nichts. Das signalisiert dann bereits im Vorfeld, dass alles was man macht, sowieso nicht richtig ist.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*



> Es muss doch positive Beispiele geben, auch wenn ihr manchmal nicht selbst daran zu glauben scheint.


Nenn welche - stellen wir gerne vor...

Wir haben aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die nicht in die Öffentlichkeit wollen, mit moderneren Ansichten oder innovativeren Ideen, um sich nicht selber gleich zu verbrennen bei den "alten Herren"..


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja, die Situation ist sicher in Teilen so.
> 
> ...



Zu dem Fett gedruckten.
Gute Leute würden sich von sowas nicht abhalten, den Schuh nicht anziehen.

Frustriert wird man nicht bei Deinem geschilderten Argument, frustriert wird man wenn man innerhalb des Vorstandes Knüppel zwischen den Beinen geworfen bekommt.

Das ist alles ein Thema von sozialer Kompetenz.

Der Vorstand eines Vereins ist nicht der Gott des Vereins.
(Diese Ansicht vertreten leider zu viele Vorstandsmitglieder)
Der Vorstand ist eher ein Dienstleister des Vereins.

Aber auch jedes Vereinsmitglied sollte sich seiner Rechte und Pflichten bewusst sein.
Aktiv am Verein teilnehmen und nicht nur Erlaubniskarte kassieren und Tüss.

Aber zurück zu den Vorständen. Meiner Meinung nach auch keine Frage des Alters.
Ohne irgend wen nun auf die Füsse treten zu wollen, manchmal mangelt es an sozialer Kompetenz, mangelndes Demokratierverständnis usw.

UND....zu starkes Pflichtgefühl, zu starkes Traditionsbewusstsein.....zu sehr hängen Gefühle an einem Verein.

Zu oft mitbekommen, dass sich irgendwelche Rentner breitschlagen lassen haben und Vorsitzender wurden weil es keiner machen wollte.
Diese Leute sind dann schnell überfordert etc.

Dann doch lieber den Verein auflösen oder mit anderen fusionieren.

Alt oder Jung.....nene es fängt im Kopf an..egal wie alt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Alt oder Jung.....nene es fängt im Kopf an..egal wie alt.


Sag ich doch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch das „biologisch“ habe ich durchaus bewusst geschrieben.
> 
> Denn man kann auch mit 20 oder 30 älter im Kopf und Denken sein, als mancher jung gebliebene 70-jährige!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Hallo zusammen



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Vorstand ist eher ein Dienstleister des Vereins.
> 
> 
> UND.....zu sehr hängen Gefühle an einem Verein.
> .



In diesen beiden Aussagen liegt das grundsätzliche Missverständnis von Ehrenamt.

>>> Ehrenamt ist zu allererst *Eigensinn.
*
Gemeinwohlorientierung, Altruismus usw können dann nachfolgende Phänomene sein, die wünschenswert sind.

Offiziell werden natürlich genau die hohen moralischen Werte an die erste Stelle gestellt damit das System funktioniert.

Nur so zum Nachdenken.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Lajos1 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Hallo,

der Hauptgrund für viele "Alte" in den Vereinsführungen und die schwierige Einbringung jüngerer Nachfolger liegt meist an der Bereitschaft der Jüngeren.
Ein Beispiel: für unseren ältesten Gewässerwart (80, ja richtig achtzig Jahre alt) wurde nach mehreren Jahren Suche endlich ein Nachfolger gefunden. Warum das so ist; ganz einfach, jeder der ein bißchen Ahnung hat, weiß, was da für Arbeit mit dranhängt: etwa 20 Samstage im Jahr für Besatz- und Arbeitsdienstmaßnahmen. Dazu kommen 10 - 12 Verwaltungssitzungen, 3 - 5 mal als Delegierter bei regionalen oder überregionalen Veranstaltungen und auch bei den Vereinsveranstaltungen wird Präsenz von den Verwalltungsmitgliedern erwartet.
Noch Fragen, warum viele Vereine Probleme mit der "Nachfolgeregelung" haben? Die meisten Angler wollen doch nur relativ günstig an gute Gewässer kommen, die Vereinsarbeit ist denen egal.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Weil das eben Angler sind und keine Angelfischer....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Unterschied Angler - Angelfischer*
> [weil das ja auch immer gerne mal nachgefragt wird)
> Ein Angler ist jemand, dessen primäres Hobby das Angeln ist (Definition siehe oben).
> 
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Hallo Thomas,

ja schon, aber ohne diese "Angler" sähe es sehr mau aus mit den meisten Gewässern. Außerdem ist das eine sehr seltene Spezies, sonst wäre ja jahrelange Suche nach Ersatz nicht notwendig. Ich kenne auch noch eine andere Bezeichnung dafür: "Idealisten".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Du meinst ohne die organisierten Angelfischer?

Die Angler wolllen ja primär angeln und eben nicht vereineln - das ist ohne jede Wertung, als Fakt.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Hallo,

nein, ich  meine ohne die Idealisten in den Vereinsvorständen sähe es mau aus. Wenn man mal von stark überteuerten Privatgewässern absieht - die besten Gewässer sind die, die von Vereinen bewirtschaftet werden; zum weit überwiegenden Teil.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Ob das jetzt Idealisten sind, ob und in wie weit manche überhaupt die notwendige Qualifikation haben, ob die nicht nur "Ämtchengeil" sind, ob die einfach von zu Hause mal raus wollen, wohin, wo sie auch was zu sagen haben - Motivationen sind so vielfältig wie die Ergebnisse von Vereinsarbeit..

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887

Ist aber hier auch nicht die Frage.....

Sondern ob (wenn überhaupt) und wie (wenn ja) festzementierte (und augenscheinlich angesichts der Zahlen nicht mehr sonderlich attraktive) Arbeit und Handeln in Vereinen und Verbänden evtl. geändert werden könnte und mehr am letztlich alles bezahlenden Angler ausgerichtet werden könnte..


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigensinn?
Welcher? Der persönliche Eigensinn?
Oder eher der Eigensinn zum Wohle und im Interesse des Vereins?

Ich hab oftmals das Gefühl es geht dem Vorständen um den persönlichen Eigensinn.

"Hey ich bin wer. Bin Vorsitzender..alles muss nun nach meiner Pfeife tanzen."


----------



## Lajos1 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Hallo,

aber "Ämtchengeil" kann doch kaum zutreffend sein, wenn jahrelang nach Ersatz gesucht/gebettelt werden muss.
Wie gesagt, es ist halt viel Arbeit damit verbunden, mit 2- 3 Stunden in der Woche ist es nicht getan.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Warum nicht?
Sind halt nicht so viele "Ämtchengeil"...


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Hauptgrund für viele "Alte" in den Vereinsführungen und die schwierige Einbringung jüngerer Nachfolger liegt meist an der Bereitschaft der Jüngeren.
> Ein Beispiel: für unseren ältesten Gewässerwart (80, ja richtig achtzig Jahre alt) wurde nach mehreren Jahren Suche endlich ein Nachfolger gefunden. Warum das so ist; ganz einfach, jeder der ein bißchen Ahnung hat, weiß, was da für Arbeit mit dranhängt: etwa 20 Samstage im Jahr für Besatz- und Arbeitsdienstmaßnahmen. Dazu kommen 10 - 12 Verwaltungssitzungen, 3 - 5 mal als Delegierter bei regionalen oder überregionalen Veranstaltungen und auch bei den Vereinsveranstaltungen wird Präsenz von den Verwalltungsmitgliedern erwartet.
> ...



Und? Warum wird das Amt nicht auf mehreren Schultern verteilt?

Nein, das Problem liegt eher 
a) in der Unwissenheit über die Aufgaben
b) ausufernde Arbeit weil es halt nicht auf mehrere Schultern verteilt wird.

Und mal ganz im Ernst...
Wenn sich keiner für dieses Amt zur Verfügung stellt...Leute..weg mit dem Gewässer. Punkt!


----------



## Lajos1 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und? Warum wird das Amt nicht auf mehreren Schultern verteilt?
> 
> Nein, das Problem liegt eher
> a) in der Unwissenheit über die Aufgaben
> ...


Hallo Sharpo,

wir haben ja vier Gewässerwarte, also vier Schultern.
Jedoch machen die alle anfallenden Arbeiten gemeinsam. Ich weiss, daß es Vereine gibt, da ist das gewässerbezogen, dann bräuchten wir sechzehn, das wird nichts, man bekommt ja kaum die vier zusammen. Außerdem z. B. beim Besatz, da kann man nicht nur ein/zwei Leute losschicken
Die Unwissenheit über die Aufgaben liegt nur vor, wenn man sich nicht dafür interessiert. Jeder Interessent wird aufgeklärt, was da dranhängt; nicht daß einer meint, mit 3-4 Wochenenden und 2-3 Stunden pro Woche wäre getan.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887


----------



## Stoni-Killer (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Also, ich finde es nicht gut, hier einen Keil zwischen "Angler und Angelfischer" so sie denn so bezeichnet werden zu treiben.

 Es gibt in unserem Land Menschen die angeln organisiert in Vereinen und andere (nicht organisierte) die angeln in freien Gewässern (nicht verpachtete Wasserstraßen, Forellenpuff oder Privatgewässer) aber alle tun das gleiche ! Sie angeln.
 Diejenigen, die auch in anderen nicht freizugänglichen Gewässern angeln möchten haben sich Vereinen angeschlossen (freier Wille). Die wiederum haben Gewässer gepachtet, womit sie gem. den Verordnungen und Gesetzen eine Bewirtschaftungs- & Hegepflicht haben. Diese Vereine sind organisiert wie fast jeder Verein in Deutschland und da gibt es Leute, die haben Posten inne und andere zahlen um die Ergebnisse in Anspruch nehmen zu können.
 Wer dann das eine oder andere nicht will, muss dann das nehmen was möglich ist und nicht den jeweiligen anderen beschimpfen.

 Aber wie gesagt, alle sind im mehr oder weniger am "angeln"

 Petri
 S-K


----------



## Lazarus (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die „alten Säcke“ sollten sich und ihr Amt nicht so wichtig nehmen und dran denken, für wen sie eigentlich Dienstleister sein sollten:
> Die aktiven Angler, die am Ende jeden Verein und Verband bezahlen...


Man kann das durchaus so sehen, dass Vorstandsmitglieder Dienstleister sind. Nun ist es aber üblich, dass Dienstleister bezahlt werden. - Die wenigsten Friseure arbeiten umsonst.

Die Führungscrew der meisten Fischereivereine wird hingegen nicht bezahlt, die bekommen bestenfalls eine kleine Aufwandsentschädigung. Schon deshalb, weil die Arbeit dieser Leute für einen Verein unbezahlbar wäre.

Stellt sich die Frage, warum überhaupt jemand solche Posten übernimmt. Da bin ich beim Fischer am Inn, der treffend feststellt:

>>> Ehrenamt ist zu allererst *Eigensinn.
*
Eigentlich ist das nicht der beste vorstellbare Grund, jemandem ein Amt zu übertragen. Vom Idealismus abgesehen, gibt es aber wenig andere, ein Ehrenamt in einem Fischereiverein zu übernehmen.

Sowohl die Idealisten als auch diejenigen, die ein Amt aus 'Eigensinn' übernehmen, haben jedes Recht, ihr Amt wichtig zu nehmen. Wenn sie das nicht mehr tun, haben sie schließlich keinen Grund, weiterzumachen.


Thomas' 'Angler', denen eigentlich alles schei$egal ist, solange sie nur ihren Köder in ein gutgepflegtes Wasser halten können, die sind gefordert! Jammern und nölen fällt leicht, fordern auch. Selbst etwas zu tun, durch ihr eigenes Tun beweisen, dass man es besser kann, daran fehlt es.

Mein Verein ist selbst gerade in dieser Situation. Die Vorstandschaft tritt nicht mehr zur Wiederwahl an, der Vorsitzende macht den Job seit 20 Jahren und das nicht schlecht. Der gute ist nun mitte 70.
Auch ich muss mir den Schuh anziehen, dass ich das Amt des Vorsitzenden nicht möchte. Zuviel Verantwortung, viel zuviel Arbeit. Bereits jetzt leiste ich jedes Jahr +/- 150 Stunden (echte!) für den Verein. Aber noch mehr? Nein, dann komm ich gar nicht mehr zum Fischen.
Von 250 Mitgliedern ist niemand bereit, den Job zu machen. Soviel zur Pöstchengeilheit.

Noch was zum Bezahlen, das der gute Thomas so hervorhebt: Die Mitglieder bezahlen keineswegs die Vorstände oder Funktionäre, die zahlen gemeinschaftlich für die Möglichkeit Gewässer zu befischen, was sie einzeln nie stemmen können. Ganz im Gegenteil muss der Vorstand versuchen mit möglichst wenig Mitteln möglichst viel für die Mitglieder zu erreichen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die „alten Säcke“ sollten sich und ihr Amt nicht so wichtig nehmen und dran denken, für wen sie eigentlich Dienstleister sein sollten:
> Die aktiven Angler, die am Ende jeden Verein und Verband bezahlen...


Treffender ist wohl diese Aussage:
Die aktiven Angler, die selbst möglichst wenig Geld und Arbeit investieren wollen, sollten öfter daran denken, dass die „alten Säcke“ in der Vereinsführung für sie jede Menge Lebenszeit opfern, ohne dafür irgendeine Gegenleistung zu bekommen. Oft nichtmal Anerkennung, dabei würde die nicht mal was kosten.


Es gibt bestimmt auch machtgeile Vorstände, die sich sogar am Verein bereichern. Die sind aber schlicht ein Fall für den Staatsanwalt, genauso wie Angler die sich am Vereinsvermögen bedienen, indem sie regelwidrig zu viele Fische entnehmen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> der Hauptgrund für viele "Alte" in den Vereinsführungen und die schwierige Einbringung jüngerer Nachfolger liegt meist an der Bereitschaft der Jüngeren.
> 
> 
> Warum das so ist; ganz einfach, jeder der ein bißchen Ahnung hat, weiß, was da für Arbeit mit dranhängt: etwa 20 Samstage im Jahr für Besatz- und Arbeitsdienstmaßnahmen. Dazu kommen 10 - 12 Verwaltungssitzungen, 3 - 5 mal als Delegierter bei regionalen oder überregionalen Veranstaltungen und auch bei den Vereinsveranstaltungen wird Präsenz von den Verwalltungsmitgliedern erwartet.
> Noch Fragen, warum viele Vereine Probleme mit der "Nachfolgeregelung" haben? Die meisten Angler wollen doch nur relativ günstig an gute Gewässer kommen, die Vereinsarbeit ist denen egal.





Nicht gerade wenige, haben anno 2015 neben dem Job schlichtweg keine Zeit mehr zur Ausübung Zeitintensiver Vereinsposten..die sind froh,wenn sie neben d.Job,Familie etc.überhaupt mal zum fischen kommen.

Wie du schon richtig schriebst.Es kostet jede Menge Zeit..freie Zeit.

Die fällt nur anno 2015 leider nicht vom Baum.


----------



## Revilo62 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit schon, wer wenn nicht die Vereine
oder Verbände ( mal abgesehen vom DAFV) diese vielen, notwendigen Aufgaben erledigen soll?
Der Staat - der schafft nicht mal seine Pflichtaufgaben?
Der Fischer - den es oftmals garnicht mehr gibt?
Dienstleistungsunternehmen - wer soll das dauerhaft bezahlen?
Alles dem Selbstlauf überlassen - Anarchie par excellence?

Das das Vereinsmodell, wie es jetzt ( mehr oder weniger)funktioniert ist auf Auslaufkurs, Alternativen ???? 
Chancen gab es genug, in der Ausführung sämtlich gescheitert !

Ich hab keine Idee, ich geh derweil angeln, solange es noch geht.
Frei nach der Devise - nach mir die Sintflut, auch keine Lösung, oder ?

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Hallo Revilo62,

da hast Du recht. Ohne Vereine und die mannigfaltig geleisteten, meist ehrenamtlichen, Tätigkeiten sähe es zappenduster mit der Fischerei in Deutschland aus. Das derzeitige relativ hohe Niveau wäre nicht annähernd zu halten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## vermesser (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Ich finde das Einhauen auf die alten Vorstände nicht gut. Die meisten (zumindest hier im ex-DAV Brandenburg) wollen für ihre Mitglieder und den Verein das beste und investieren eine Menge Zeit und Herzblut dafür.

Ob ich damit immer konform gehe ist eine Sache...die andere ist, dass auch mir die Zeit UND auch die Lust fehlt, mich mehr zu engagieren, wider des besseren Wissens, damit ggf. auch Verbesserungen gestalten zu können! Und das geht mit Sicherheit sehr vielen so.

Nur- wenn ich dann nörgel, hab ich irgendwie Pech gehabt...es ist doch nicht so, dass die breite Masse bereit wäre, etwas zu tun, also mehr als nur zu meckern. Die meisten kochen ihr Süppchen, wie es ihnen passt...und gut is. 

Verübeln kann ich den Vorständen bei dem Engagement der meisten Mitglieder nicht, wenn sie recht selbstherrlich Entscheidungen treffen, die "wir" eventuell bekloppt finden, die "sie" aber für richtig und logisch halten. Es ist ja keine Stimme da, die ihnen modernes Angeln etc. nahe bringen will!!


----------



## meckpomm (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zu dem Fett gedruckten.
> Gute Leute würden sich von sowas nicht abhalten, den Schuh nicht anziehen.



Moin,

ja, dem ist tatsächlich so. Die machen gute Arbeit, wollen aber - wie Thomas dann geschrieben hat - nicht in die Öffentlichkeit.



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Es gibt in unserem Land Menschen die angeln organisiert in Vereinen und andere (nicht organisierte) die angeln in freien Gewässern (nicht verpachtete Wasserstraßen, Forellenpuff oder Privatgewässer) aber alle tun das gleiche ! Sie angeln.



Und genau da muss man erstmal ansetzen. Thomas argumentiert leider viel zu sehr als "freier Angler" also nicht-organisierter Angler. Gewässer in Deutschland werden nunmal nahezu gänzlich durch irgendjemand bewirtschaftet: Das können neben Angelvereinen/Landesverbände auch Fischer sein, die eigentlich allen Interessierten die Möglichkeit der Teilhabe anbieten. Fischer sind haben aber regelmäßig nicht zu vorderst das Wohl des Anglers im Kopf. Daneben gibt es eben Privatgewässer, Clubs, Firmen oder Interessengemeinschaften, in die man nicht hineinkommt oder es wird teuer. Dann ist man als Angler schlicht ausgeschlossen. Die Arbeit dort machen sich die "Anteilseigener" auch, aber noch viel mehr im Eigeninteresse. Wenn sich aber niemand darum kümmert oder frühzeitig Lobbyarbeit macht, dann kaufen oder pachten andere Wassernutzer eben das Gewässer. Es sind doch bereits viele Gewässer dauerhaft an Natur- und Umweltschutzverbände gegangen. Teilweise hätte man das verhindern können, aber da muss auch mal jemand sich für einsetzen. Und das geht als Einzelperson, was ja freie Angler nunmal per se sind, schlecht bis gar nicht. Deswegen ist in meinen Augen eine Organisierung in Vereinen sinnvoll, da mag man dann vom Bundesverband halten was man will.

Ein gewisses Eigeninteresse oder eigene Vorstellungen sind sicher nicht verkehrt und die Regel. Richtigerweise werden diese dann im Vorstand oder den Vereinsitzungen abgestimmt und diskutiert. Der Problem mit den Wahlen ist leider überall das Gleiche. Hört der alte Vorstand irgendwann geschlossen auf, dann herscht ein Schweigen im Saal und irgendwann erbarmt sich ein unerfahrener Neuer. Das lokale Netzwerk ist anschließend schlicht verloren. 

Löst sich ein Verein auf, dann schließt man sich eben dem Verein an, der das Gewässer übernimmt. Besser wäre es aber frühzeitig geeignete Kandidaten heranzuziehen und einzubinden. Noch besser mehr potentielle Nachfolger heranziehen, damit man letztendlich auch eine Wahl hat und nicht das geringe Übel nehmen muss. Geeignete Kandidaten sind aber rar, denn oft eignen diese sich nicht nur für vereinspolitische Arbeiten, sondern auch für parteipolitische oder berufspolitische Tätigkeiten oder haben einfach andere Interessen (Familie, Garten, Angeln, Auto, Fernsehen etc.). Nicht jedes Mitglied hat das Zeug, einem Verein vorzusitzen.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Gewässer in Deutschland werden nunmal nahezu gänzlich durch irgendjemand bewirtschaftet: Das können neben Angelvereinen/Landesverbände auch Fischer sein, die eigentlich allen Interessierten die Möglichkeit der Teilhabe anbieten.


Das ist ja ein Punkt, den ich meine:

Vereine und Verbände als Bewirtschafter stehen in Konkurrenz zu anderen.

Und wenn Vereine und Verbände nicht begreifen, dass sie sich mehr als Dienstleister statt als Herrscher begreifen müssen, dass sie sich an denen orientieren müssen, die letztlich das Geld dazu bringen (die aktiven Angler), und dass das eben nicht mir immer mehr Verboten und Einschränkungen gelingt, dann wird die Vergreisung in Vereinen und Verbänden eben weitergehen.

Dazu wird auch letztlich eine Professionalisierung der Bewirtschaftung gehören müssen - auch schon aus ganz profanen Gründen:
Die Haftung der BGB-Vorstände in Vereinen und Verbänden ist nicht ganz ohne. Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass nicht jeder in einem entsprechenden Amt weiss, auf was er sich da auch juristisch eingelassen hat.

Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen:
Ich wünsche das nicht, dass Vereine und Verbände weiter (mental) vergreisen.
Ich beschreibe das nur als eine mögliche Entwicklung, die real schon abzusehen ist.

Und ich wünsche mir ja sowohl von den alten Säcken *wie* von den jungen Spunden da etwas mehr geistige Beweglichkeit (siehe Eingangsposting, steht da..)...

Denn dass es so, wie es jetzt läuft, in eine Sackgasse führt, das ist absehbar und dafür sorgen auch neben unfähigen Angelfischerverbänden auch NABU, BUND, PETA etc...


----------



## Stoni-Killer (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Thomas,
du bringst da etwas durcheinander!
Vereine sind Zusammenschlüsse einzelner Personen zu einem bestimmten Zweck!
Verbände haben in der Regel diese Vereine als Mitglieder.
Landesverwaltungen und Kommunen und Kreisfreie Städte etc. verpachten ihnen gehörende Gewässer meistens an Verbände, die diese dann unterverpachten. Selten sind Vereine direkt Pächter.
Die Vereine müssen sich den Pachtverträgen unterwerfen, sonst bekommt sie ein anderer. Das ist dann die Arbeit an der Basis, die mit all diesen Unzulänglichkeiten die das mit sich bringt leben und an ihre Mitglieder weitergeben muss.
Verbände haben in dieser Hinsicht nichts weiter damit zu tun. Sie bieten lediglich diverse Dienstleistungen ihren Vereinen (Mitgliedern) an. Dazu kommt dann die Lobbyarbeit mit den oben genannten Institutionen, leider zu wenig.

Gruß S-K.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Ein Verband ist rechtlich auch nur ein Verein..

Und es gibt genügend bewirtschaftende Verbände..


----------



## Revilo62 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Vereine und Verbände als Bewirtschafter stehen in Konkurrenz zu anderen.

Ohne Frage, z.B. zum NABU und BUND, da dann auch meist kein Angeln mehr möglich, aber der Fischerberuf ist in weiten Teilen im Nebenerwerb oder gänzlich ausgestorben, ich seh jetzt mal McPom als Ausnahme 

Dazu wird auch letztlich eine Professionalisierung der Bewirtschaftung gehören müssen - auch schon aus ganz profanen Gründen:
Die Haftung der BGB-Vorstände in Vereinen und Verbänden ist nicht ganz ohne. Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass nicht jeder in einem entsprechenden Amt weiss, auf was er sich da auch juristisch eingelassen hat.
Vielleicht ist das auch ein Grund, weswegen viele das nicht wollen, eben aus dem Wissen heraus, was sein könnte und das auch noch ehrenamtlich.

Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen:
Ich wünsche das nicht, dass Vereine und Verbände weiter (mental) vergreisen.
Ich beschreibe das nur als eine mögliche Entwicklung, die real schon abzusehen ist.

Und ich wünsche mir ja sowohl von den alten Säcken *wie* von den jungen Spunden da etwas mehr geistige Beweglichkeit (siehe Eingangsposting, steht da..)...

Wenn ich Deine Posts zu diesem Thema vor Augen habe, hätte ich Gegenteiliges behauptet, so kann man sich irren
Mir hilft das ganze Poltern auf die Verbände , Vereine nicht, manchmal muss man auch kleine Siege oder Unterschiede entsprechend würdigen, aber grundsätzlich ist das mit dem BV nicht zu bewerkstelligen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*



> Ohne Frage, z.B. zum NABU und BUND, da dann auch meist kein Angeln mehr möglich, aber der Fischerberuf ist in weiten Teilen im Nebenerwerb oder gänzlich ausgestorben, ich seh jetzt mal McPom als Ausnahme


So einfach isses nicht, da Bewirtschaftung und Hege eben zu den Pachtverträgen gehören, auch wenns NABU oder BUND pachtet - kann dann auch durch Fischer geschehen, dass ist klar..

Auch da wären vernünftige Vereine/Verbände hilfreicher als die jetzigen...

Und Fischer könnten da statt auszusterben gute Partner sein der Angler (Geld verdienen mit Kartenverkauf statt fischen, Vereine verpachten Gewässer an Fischer, professionelle Bewirtschaftung etc. (berufsmäßigen macht man schwerer Einschränkungen als Hobbyisten)) - da wäre vieles denkbar.

Nicht natürlich in alten, zementierten Köppen in Verbänden und Vereinen....


----------



## meckpomm (24. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Fischer könnten da statt auszusterben gute Partner sein der Angler (Geld verdienen mit Kartenverkauf statt fischen, Vereine verpachten Gewässer an Fischer, professionelle Bewirtschaftung etc. (berufsmäßigen macht man schwerer Einschränkungen als Hobbyisten)) - da wäre vieles denkbar.



Moin,

richtig. Auch befinden sich in einigen Regionen die Gewässer überwiegend -  teilweise als Renditeobjekte - in Privathand, in anderen Regionen haben  Gemeinden und Bundesländer Gewässer aufgekauft und verpachten diese nun. Man muss ausgehend von den regionalen und lokalen Rahmenbedingungen maßgeschneiderte Lösungen finden. Das fällt bisweilen schwer, wenn man nur die persönliche Situation daheim kennt/ sieht. 

Auch in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern haben Natur- und Umweltverbände schon Gewässer gekauft und Angler ausgesperrt. Durch so machne EU-Vorschrift wird die Nutzung von Gewässern künftig weiter eingeschränkt werden und plötzlich spielen sich dann Fischer(Angelkartenausgeber) und Angler zur von Freunde der Vogelfreunde gegenseitig aus.

In manchen Regionen und Bundesländern machen bspw. Gewässerpools Sinn, in anderen würde der unbeschränkte Zugang zu einzelnen Gewässern massiven Problemen für das Ökosystem führen. Dann müssen teilweise Einschränkungen der Angler durch Vereine sein, sollten aber begründet erfolgen. In Regionen mit Gewässerpools gibt es bei den Landesverbänden angestellte Fischer oder Nutzungsvereinbarungen mit Fischern, während es anderswo nur übergeordnete Beratung auf regionaler Ebene (Verband) mit Biologen etc. gibt.

Aber gerade weil man daheim angeln möchte, sollte man sich vor Ort auch dafür stark machen. Schon aus Eigeninteresse.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Koalabaer (25. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Aber gerade weil man daheim angeln möchte, sollte man sich vor Ort auch dafür stark machen. Schon aus Eigeninteresse.



Habe hier super Erfahrungen mit diesen Angelfischern gemacht!
Organisiert, für viele unbezahlter Stunden bereit! Halt der LAVB.

Jetzt wäre Thomas dran: was haben seine richtigen Angler hier bei uns bewirkt? nichts! null nada! 

Dürfen aber zu gleichen Bedingungen angeln wie die...!

Schwätzer vor dem Herrn nenn ich sowas!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*



> Jetzt wäre Thomas dran: was haben seine richtigen Angler hier bei uns bewirkt? nichts! null nada!
> 
> Dürfen aber zu gleichen Bedingungen angeln wie die...!


Die Angler wollen ja auch nur angeln!!

Und zahlen ja auch mehr für die Karten als die organisierten Angelfischer (leisten alle im LAVB organisierten diese Arbeitsstunden oder gehts da mehrheitlich doch nur um billigeres Angeln?), also alles paletti, oder?

Vielleicht zahlt der LAVB ja von diesen Mehreinnahmen die Mitgliedschaft und Erhöhung der Beiträge im DAFV?

Zu diesem DAFV hatte der LAVB die anderen Ex-DAV-LV damals ja "erpresst" wegen weniger Gebühren damals wie beim DAV - nun sind die Gebühren aufm gleichen Stand, nächstes Jahr wirds wohl noch teurer werden, wenn die Zersplitterung der organisierten Angelfischer durch den DAFV so weitergeht..

Aber ist ja hier nicht das Thema...

Vielleicht sind in Brandenburg ja tatsächlich in den Vereinen und Verbänden mehr junge Spunde am Werk, die es dann schon geschafft haben, offen und vollumfänglich zu informieren und die Leute mitzunehmen, so wie damals beim Eintritt in den DAFV (oder haben das doch einige anders empfunden?)?

Vielleicht sind dann ja die knapp 20%  aus dieser Umfrage, die am Vereinsleben interessiert sind oder die ihren Verein unterstützen wollen, ja am Ende alle die aus Brandenburg?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887




PS:
*Eines halte in dem LAVB dennoch zu Gute und lobe ihn ausdrücklich dafür. *

Denn dadurch, dass auch an seinen Gewässern es möglich ist, ohne Prüfung auf Friedfische zu angeln (obwohl sich der Verband vor Einführung auch dagegen gewehrt hatte, die jetzige Regelung war damals der Kompromiss zwischen Behörde (gar keine Prüfung mehr) und Verband (Prüfung wie bisher)), gehört er zu den wenigen Landesverbänden, bei denen die Zahl der da organisierten Angelfischer steigt, ebenso wie seitdem die Zahl der abgelegten Prüfungen insgesamt in Brandenburg  (mit der man dann auch Raubfisch angeln darf) steigt.

Was eben in der Realität zeigt und beweist, dass ein unbürokratischerer Zugang ohne Prüfung zum Angeln keine anglerische Anarchie produziert, sondern am Ende mehr organisierte Angelfischer.. 

*DAS gefällt mir am LAVB, das gebe ich zu!!!*


----------



## Koalabaer (25. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*

Sorry Thomas, habe mich da blöd ausgedrückt. Ich meine eben die vielen geleisteten Arbeitsstunden der ,,alten Säcke'' hier, welche dafür sorgen das dieser Gewässerfond erhalten oder gar ausgebaut wird. Dafür mein Respekt.
Kommt dann letztendlich allen Anglern zu gute. Wird aber zu oft als Selbstverständlichkeit angesehen.

Zum Rest. Hier aber Offtopic. Ich glaube, hätte der LAVB eine Abstimmung zur Freizügigkeit (Friedfischschein) gemacht... wäre selbiges hier so nicht möglich! Aber den Regeln der Demokratie folgend eigentlich richtig gewesen!

Freut Dich und mich... aber eben nicht demokratisch.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Junge Spunde und alte Säcke...*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Sorry Thomas, habe mich da blöd ausgedrückt.


Kein Problem....


----------

